# Bad Reviews Please?



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

Can some of you help me write some bad reviews about this product? One person actually gave it 4 stars, and 56% of people that view this page buy this terrible excuse for a tank! Please help me get it kicked off Walmart.com, or at least persuade people not to buy it! IT'S KILLING ME!!! :frustrated:

http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=14660259


----------



## germanchick09 (Jul 27, 2010)

ugh...thats the worst....ill write a bad review definately


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

I will post one!


----------



## BlueHaven (Jul 17, 2010)

That....it looks like a picture frame....what in the seven seas (or should I say rice paddies) would make that a good tank?


----------



## germanchick09 (Jul 27, 2010)

i sent a review....hope they post it


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Posting now!


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

Thanks guys! This was really killing me, everytime I got to walmart.com to search for tanks, THIS MONSTROSITY shows up!! A 5/8 Gallon? What are people thinking!


----------



## Alexanderismylife (Jun 14, 2010)

AH,I hate walmart so so SO much right now. My dad just got back from our new super walmart and said the bettas barley had 1/4 of their tiny cups filled with water! GR. I will for sure right a bad review! That tank is horrible...


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

Walmart is evil, I'm really considering buying a 2nd tank and rescuing a Walmart Betta! I hate to support Walmart, but hate to see fish suffer even more.... If only I can figure out how to keep 2 tanks in a dorm! :/


----------



## Alexanderismylife (Jun 14, 2010)

TaylorW said:


> Walmart is evil, I'm really considering buying a 2nd tank and rescuing a Walmart Betta! I hate to support Walmart, but hate to see fish suffer even more.... If only I can figure out how to keep 2 tanks in a dorm! :/


 I allready have 2 bettas...(Theres a 3rd in the household that's my "moms" but I mostly care for him) I really wish I could save a walmart betta too...I just don't have any tanks open... I wrote my review.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

I try not to go into the pet section anymore because everytime I do I come home with a Betta!


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

The pet section makes me sad, there are so many near death! And my walmart has twice as many bettas cause it's smack dab in the middle of a college town, and they sell them all to students :-(


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

My local walmart really doesnt have many Bettas, but that doesnt mean that they are cared for any better....The are all near death!.. I try to take the ones I know I can save.... But some are just too far gone..


----------



## Feral (Sep 19, 2010)

That's absolutely horrible, but I think this one takes the cake-

http://www.techchee.com/2007/12/15/...aker-for-ipod-but-animal-rights-aint-like-it/

If there's a worse way to house a Betta, I don't think I want to know about it :roll:


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

I was shocked when I first learned about the Ipond, who thinks up sick stuff like that? A portable aquarium/ipod speaker is just plain nuts! At least it got taken out of petstores and wasn't sold in the US.


----------



## Feral (Sep 19, 2010)

TaylorW said:


> I was shocked when I first learned about the Ipond, who thinks up sick stuff like that? A portable aquarium/ipod speaker is just plain nuts! At least it got taken out of petstores and wasn't sold in the US.


Seriously, what's next ? Laminate your Betta so you can carry it in your wallet? I believe the applicable word here would be *CRASS*:


*crass*
/kræs/ [kras] 
*–adjective, *-er, -est. 1. without refinement, delicacy, or sensitivity; gross; obtuse; stupid:*crass commercialism* _; a crass misrepresentation of the facts. _

http://www.thefreedictionary.com/crass


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Feral said:


> Seriously, what's next ? Laminate your Betta so you can carry it in your wallet?


That reminds me of those little keychains that they put live goldfish in...


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

I soooo want to do a play on words about Walmart employees and the word crass, but I am so trying to resist the temptation... It sounds too much like a certain not-so-nice-word that we all know


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

But yes, crass is a great word, definetly describes the Walmart pet section and the Ipond!


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

Feral said:


> That's absolutely horrible, but I think this one takes the cake-
> 
> http://www.techchee.com/2007/12/15/...aker-for-ipod-but-animal-rights-aint-like-it/
> 
> If there's a worse way to house a Betta, I don't think I want to know about it :roll:


Ohhhh yes that one takes the cake. that is just SICK.

I wrote a review on the walmart photo frame, I am so thankful I have never seen that in any store here..


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

I don't think a fish can even turn around in that picture frame!


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

TaylorW said:


> I don't think a fish can even turn around in that picture frame!


No, I dont think so. You couldnt even place anything in there with him. Well.. besides a picture. :x


----------



## germanchick09 (Jul 27, 2010)

they didntlike my post i think...its not posted on there...


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

It seems to take a couple days for the reviews to process... I'm still crossing my fingers hoping they put them up!


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

I hope all of ours get put up. Bwhahaha!


----------



## Arowan (Sep 2, 2010)

I think it depends on the walmart, just got a siphon from mine and they had some beautiful bettas in great shape--better than the petsmart's.

I might have to try getting my next betta from them (if I can't afford an Aquabid beauty).

*shrugs* Must be because the walmart's like 90% staffed by college kids from the nearby campus.


----------



## BettaGirl290 (Jul 29, 2010)

uggggh, my heater over heats, it even started to smell like burnt plastic! im going to send it back to pet smart maybe.


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

BettaGirl290 said:


> uggggh, my heater over heats, it even started to smell like burnt plastic! im going to send it back to pet smart maybe.


What kind of heater is it?


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

Arowan said:


> I think it depends on the walmart, just got a siphon from mine and they had some beautiful bettas in great shape--better than the petsmart's.
> 
> I might have to try getting my next betta from them (if I can't afford an Aquabid beauty).
> 
> *shrugs* Must be because the walmart's like 90% staffed by college kids from the nearby campus.


I know not all Walmarts are bad, it just seems like the one in my home town and the one near my college is. I'm just unlucky enough to live by all the BAD Walmarts. I've been to some good ones, but they all seem to be in bigger cities or nowhere near me :-?

And well.... this tank on the website doesn't help to improve their image any


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

I put a review up. Hopefully they will put mine up, but I doubt it.


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

Thank you!!!! :-D


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

Arowan said:


> I think it depends on the walmart, just got a siphon from mine and they had some beautiful bettas in great shape--better than the petsmart's.
> 
> I might have to try getting my next betta from them (if I can't afford an Aquabid beauty).
> 
> *shrugs* Must be because the walmart's like 90% staffed by college kids from the nearby campus.


I went by my walmart today, and they moved the Bettas to where you had to look really hard to see them. They only had about 9 and they all looked great. I hope it stays that way!


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

That one dude that said bettas are quite accustomed to cramped spaces made me wanna slap him! Yeah, maybe rice paddies are smaller than an ocean. They aren't 5/8th's of a gallon picture frames... how is that CLOSE to being natural??


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

Rice paddies may be shallow, but they are HUGE acre wise!!!!


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

nochoramet said:


> That one dude that said bettas are quite accustomed to cramped spaces made me wanna slap him! Yeah, maybe rice paddies are smaller than an ocean. They aren't 5/8th's of a gallon picture frames... how is that CLOSE to being natural??


That's really what made me so mad about this product! The nerve of some people! :evil:

I'm actually planning on doing a persuasive speech for speech class about how cruel it is to keep bettas in less than 1 gallon of water.


----------



## cballas (Sep 1, 2010)

I posted a bad review too!


----------



## zelilaa (Jul 31, 2010)

THANK you all for posting the reviews! I just posted one- but I might have gotten a tad carried away > They probably wont post mine, but if in a week it is not up, I'll write a more... _polite_ one.


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

Thanks everyone for writing reviews!! Hopefully people will read them and stop buying these tanks!


----------



## nomoretickets (Sep 29, 2010)

I wrote my review just now. I'm currently trying to get one of my local walmarts to stop selling fish. Everytime I go in the filters are clogged with dead bodies and the bettas are terrible. This one female's fins had totally fin-rotted away before she died. My girlfriend and I have rescued two bettas from there so far.


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

Hawkeye? Isn't that the same brand as the tank everyone here really likes?

So strange, I hate how companies can make something so useful, and then make something like THIS!


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

Hey guys, some reviews are up now!  Just thought I'd share..


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

Thanks Purplemuffin!! *rushes off to check*


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

Yay! They need to hurry and post the rest though. =]


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

at a lps near me, they sell something similar, a picture frame/betta prison, and even worse, they also have these: http://cdn1.ioffer.com/img/item/720/244/76/l1GInb9DIhePfRA.jpg
sorry about the language, but what _idiot_ thinks you can put a live fish in that? maybe to hold it during water changes!


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Lol, That's not language. I can use much worse language than that! J/K!

But, seriously! BETTAS. DO. NOT. LIVE. IN. DROPS. OF. WATER!


----------



## GravityKitty (Oct 17, 2010)

I actually bought my tank from Walmart, certainly not that one, though. I have a 5 gallon Tetra glass aquarium. It's amazing how many people are uneducated about how much water a betta really needs. When I got my aquarium, my mom was like "Do you really need a 5 gallon tank for one little fish? I thought you can keep them in tiny bowls?" I promptly told her that yes, I do in fact need this "large" aquarium.


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

GravityKitty said:


> I actually bought my tank from Walmart, certainly not that one, though. I have a 5 gallon Tetra glass aquarium. It's amazing how many people are uneducated about how much water a betta really needs. When I got my aquarium, my mom was like "Do you really need a 5 gallon tank for one little fish? I thought you can keep them in tiny bowls?" I promptly told her that yes, I do in fact need this "large" aquarium.


I bought the SAME one, and get asked this all the time.
In fact, when I posted on my facebook my nbrand new betta died, someone actually commented it and said "well you have them in a big tank with a heater.. they dont like that. I have tropical fish, ONLY tropical fish need heaters."
Oh did I have fun replying to THAT statement. =]



peaches3221 said:


> at a lps near me, they sell something similar, a picture frame/betta prison, and even worse, they also have these: http://cdn1.ioffer.com/img/item/720/244/76/l1GInb9DIhePfRA.jpg
> sorry about the language, but what _idiot_ thinks you can put a live fish in that? maybe to hold it during water changes!


I just stopped a couple from buying two bettas last night to go into containers just like that. they were going to pay $30 for the set up.. I found them some nice 2.5 gallons on sale for $20 instead.


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

Thanks everyone! We got 2 reviews up and several people have already marked these reviews as helpful to them! 

Thanks to everyone who submitted a review!


----------



## luv2run21 (Aug 17, 2010)

Im definitly going out and rescueing a poor walmart betta


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

TaylorW said:


> Thanks everyone! We got 2 reviews up and several people have already marked these reviews as helpful to them!
> 
> Thanks to everyone who submitted a review!


Woo hoo! :-D

I'm glad they got put on there, people definetly dont need to waste money on those, and poor bettas definetly dont need to be forced to live in those.


----------



## kpullen89 (Feb 11, 2010)

I haven't read through this whole thread..just the first and last page. I just looked at that review page now and there's a 'walmart associate' that wrote a review recommending the product! What an idiot.. I marked her comment as unhelpful.. She's obviously just trying to get brownie points since she works there!


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

Bwhaha I didn't even realize that it said walmart associate. what a joke.


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

That's sort of hilarious.. Don't worry, only 5 out of 30 something people found his review 'helpful'... And now that it's in the below 3 stars range.. People tend to buy those things with bad reviews less


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

kpullen89 said:


> I haven't read through this whole thread..just the first and last page. I just looked at that review page now and there's a 'walmart associate' that wrote a review recommending the product! What an idiot.. I marked her comment as unhelpful.. She's obviously just trying to get brownie points since she works there!


Ugh, like we need more people at Walmart telling us how to treat fish!


----------

